
Will AI and Big Data Help Tamp Down Coronavirus? – IEEE Computer Society - rbanffy
https://www.computer.org/publications/tech-news/covid19-research/will-ai-and-big-data-help-tamp-down-coronavirus
======
buboard
the tech to save us from coronavirus is not surveillance , it's biotech

